# Tesla Model Y - Outside noise levels



## Snamburi

Hello Teslaians

Need some info on the outside wind noise in Tesla Y . Heard it’s more and bothering ?

I don’t have a 3 and so I can’t compare ...

what’s the view ... is it true about the wind noise ? Heard that the 2021 model Y has come with a double glass for the windows to handle this issue?
Thoughts and Views please ?? Is it something to be concerned about ?


----------



## pjfw8

Model Y is not a quiet car. The Model 3 I traded in was less "boomy" but otherwise equally loud. Nevertheless, I love them both.


----------



## FRC

I haven't driven a Y, but I've spoken with many owners. In person, these owners have never mentioned wind noise as an issue to me. However, I have read several reports from reviewers about wind noise. I think your best bet would be to schedule a test drive and see for yourself. What's just fine for someone else might be too noisy for you. And remember to test drive it like you would expect to drive your own car. I drive my car with the sound system on(almost always), so I'd have the tunes playing during my test drive.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

Nothing that I've been worried about with either my 3 or Y.


----------



## JasonF

I always have music on in the car, so if I don't have to turn up the music to compensate (which I don't, even in a 2018 Model 3) the noise doesn't really bother me.

This seems to be highly subjective, though. I wonder if the largest number of complaints about cabin noise come from people who like to drive around in silence? Not counting reviewers, of course, who have to, and maybe youtube vloggers who need to keep background noise down.


----------



## garsh

The one particular Model Y I drove had a LOT more wind noise around the windows/B-pillar than my Model 3. But that was one of the early cars. I bet it was due to some panel/door/window misalignment, and should not be indicative of the Model Y in general. They really should be quieter than the early model 3s, given the double-pane windows.

I recommend test driving one yourself - see if it's still an issue.


----------



## Bigjon7

As a new owner of a 2021 MY LR with the double pane windows I was curious about what I had read about wind noise but have not found it to be an issue.


----------



## Achooo

I have a 2018 model 3. There is wind noise but not too bad. My new 2021 Model Y with the double pain windows is noticeably quieter. I am very impressed with how much of a difference the new windows make.


----------



## littlD

Here are some noise level tests I've done with my 2018 LR RWD Model 3 and my 2020 (pre-refresh) LR AWD Model Y

More details available on my podcast (Episode 50)

Model Y - 66 db at 80 MPH at mile marker 205.8 on I-70 West
Model 3 - 68.2 db same speed same spot


Wind conditions - 3 mph from the north to northeast
WHY?
Model 3 18" Michelin Primacys (whiny)
Model Y 19" Continental ProContact RX (quieter)
HVAC
Model Y, based on fan speed, was quieter by as much as 3 db (7), 2db (5, 6)


----------



## FRC

littlD said:


> Here are some noise level tests I've done with my 2018 LR RWD Model 3 and my 2020 (pre-refresh) LR AWD Model Y
> 
> More details available on my podcast (Episode 50)
> 
> Model Y - 66 db at 80 MPH at mile marker 205.8 on I-70 West
> Model 3 - 68.2 db same speed same spot
> 
> 
> Wind conditions - 3 mph from the north to northeast
> WHY?
> Model 3 18" Michelin Primacys (whiny)
> Model Y 19" Continental ProContact RX (quieter)
> HVAC
> Model Y, based on fan speed, was quieter by as much as 3 db (7), 2db (5, 6)


Can you hear the 2-3 decibel difference?


----------



## littlD

FRC said:


> Can you hear the 2-3 decibel difference?


Yep! It's subtle but definitely quieter.


----------



## jebou

How about MS compared to MY? I have a MS but thinking about changing to MY, only concern is the tire and other noises... I tested a M3 Performance and turned back to the shop after a few kilometers, it was way too noisy compared to MS.


----------

